# Oprah is going to the Dogs



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

If any one is interested Today's Oprah is all about dog training


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Speaking of training...

New Journal entry..


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Ooh. thanks for the info. We are hopefully going to start training classes with both soon. Would like to do both at the same time so one does not feel left out(freak out is more like it! ). It has taken some time for me to find a good trainer. She will give us private lessons at 1st to evaluate them before placing them in a group setting.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

ooooh that sounds good


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I watched this last Wed. and was pleased to see that they were showing techniques praising the positive. I saw that there was a lot we were doing with Ricky and Sammy, though I will not be saying "coooooooommmmmmme" or "ssssiiiiiiiitttttt" in a singsong voice anytime soon! lol


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:bump: This episode is being repeated today :bump:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

oh good---I will watch it!Thanks for the info!eace:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey! Thanks for mentioning it! I found it on just now. eace:


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for mentioning this! I recorded it and watched it this morning. Her methods are a lot like Dr. Ian Dunbar's. 

Dixie


----------

